# Software to download videos off non-youtube websites



## GhorMaanas (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello!

could someone please tell me about any software that can download videos from sites other than youtube? like from ndtvgoodtimes.com, and likewise. i tried realdownloader, but for some reason, it isn't working on my PC (ie, the bar that's supposed to appear on top right-hand corner isn't appearing). any suggestions are welcome.

thanks!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 12, 2013)

try jdownloader.its support is also helpful so if any site is not supported try asking in their forums to add support.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 12, 2013)

jDownloader or try keepvid.com it should be able to download videos from other sites too.
if nothing works IDM will download but IDM have problems with youtube.


----------



## .jRay. (Jul 12, 2013)

Use idm, it shows download video bar on pages. And is incredibly fast


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jul 12, 2013)

I use the DownloadHelper add-on for Firefox.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 12, 2013)

nisargshah95 said:


> I use the DownloadHelper add-on for Firefox.



+1 for downloadhelper...best one & is resumable


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 13, 2013)

Try Orbit downloader. 
Best (freeware) download software I have ever used. And you can download videos from most sites through it.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 13, 2013)

thanks a lot for your suggestions! i will try each of these and let you people know. in case of a few websites where there are protection-systems enabled (like NDTV), a screen-recording utility should do the trick! i will try and report back.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 14, 2013)

+1 to Internet Download Manager.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 14, 2013)

Free download manager.


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 14, 2013)

DownThemAll add-on for firefox


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 17, 2013)

sharang.d said:


> DownThemAll add-on for firefox



Is it faster like idm? Resume option available?


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 17, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Is it faster like idm? Resume option available?



It has acceleration plus resume support and the best part is that it is built right into FF.
I generally use Chrome as my browser but i open up FF just to paste download links in DownThemAll since there's no IDM in linux.

There are many other alternatives that you can try and decide. I found a whole list but I tried this one first and I didn't wanna look any further!


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 24, 2013)

Protection? It's all flash vid or HTML5. Orbit can rip virtually any video from any site. But the thing is that FailFox is updating it's versions so fast, it doesn't integrate with FF anymore. It can only integrate with InfernalExploder (IE) currently, but you know...you can have two versions of FailFox side by side.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 27, 2013)

happy to tell you all that IDM did the job, and that too, with super-ease (esp. for one supposedly troublesome site, NDTV good times) ! *www.techenclave.com/community/styles/default/xenforo/smilies/happy.png

however, will certainly try other softwares/suggestions as well.


----------



## Dpak1992 (Aug 2, 2013)

Internet download manager for everything.....


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 9, 2013)

IDM ftw!!


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 12, 2013)

The problem with IDM is that sometimes it doesn't catch the video. So I installed the addon download helper in firefox. Works every time.But downloading through firefox can be a pain in ass.What I do is after starting the download with firefox(using download helper), I cancel the download and I copy the download URL by doing right click. After that I can paste that URL in any download manager to download the video.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2013)

Harsh Pranami said:


> The problem with IDM is that sometimes it doesn't catch the video. So I installed the addon download helper in firefox. Works every time.But downloading through firefox can be a pain in ass.*What I do is after starting the download with firefox(using download helper), I cancel the download and I copy the download URL by doing right click. After that I can paste that URL in any download manager to download the video.*


let me make your life easy on this 

install flashgot addon in firefox & forget copy pasting coz that will give u option to select the download managers


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 13, 2013)

+1 to Internet Download Manager


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 13, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> let me make your life easy on this
> 
> install flashgot addon in firefox & forget copy pasting coz that will give u option to select the download managers



F**k yeah. Thanks bro.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 13, 2013)

i havent tried dl'ing flash video, but IDM doesnt capture flvs?? i think i saw my friends do it...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i havent tried dl'ing flash video, but IDM doesnt capture flvs?? i think i saw my friends do it...



have u tried downloadhelper?

once used no need for IDM,KeepVid or youtube downloader....bcoz its awesomeness of variety of resolutions download options & it works with images too


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 14, 2013)

i dont need to dl images, but IDM works excellent for all kinds of dl related situations. and yes it does sense video resolutions on youtube.


----------



## Ankit_jain (Aug 14, 2013)

i use download helper firefox plugin.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> i dont need to dl images, but IDM works excellent *for all kinds of dl related situations*. and yes it does sense video resolutions on youtube.


except flv..as u said


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 14, 2013)

i never said IDM couldnt dl flv. i said i personally didnt dl any.. but i have seen my friends dl flv vids using IDM.


----------



## Dpak1992 (Aug 23, 2013)

GhorMaanas said:


> Hello!
> 
> could someone please tell me about any software that can download videos from sites other than youtube? like from ndtvgoodtimes.com, and likewise. i tried realdownloader, but for some reason, it isn't working on my PC (ie, the bar that's supposed to appear on top right-hand corner isn't appearing). any suggestions are welcome.
> 
> thanks!



Try Internet download manager. This software can also download video from any Torrents.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 23, 2013)

IDM doesn't work any longer for youtube ); at least for me. version 6.16


----------



## Dpak1992 (Aug 23, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> IDM doesn't work any longer for youtube ); at least for me. version 6.16



It does. Please check your browser integration.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 23, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> IDM doesn't work any longer for youtube ); at least for me. version 6.16



are you on the latest build 7??

i dl'ed a video off a non-youtube site today. i am on IDM 6.17, build 7.


----------



## faseahuddin (Jan 26, 2014)

suggest me which version of idm helps me to download videod of youtube?
Thnkx in advance


----------



## sksundram (Jan 27, 2014)

From day 1 I have been using Easy youtube video downloader extension for chrome as well as Firefox. Always worked and let me download through idm. Piece of cake.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 27, 2014)

faseahuddin said:


> suggest me which version of idm helps me to download videod of youtube?
> Thnkx in advance



Congrats! you just performed an epic bump!! 

get the latest one.



sksundram said:


> From day 1 I have been using Easy youtube video downloader extension for chrome as well as Firefox. Always worked and let me download through idm. Piece of cake.



using a plugin for another plugin?? 

idm itself has a neat plugin. get it and be happy forever after


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jan 29, 2014)

IDM works best for all sites


----------

